# GA15DS - Help



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello Folks,

I'm a noobie here and i'm not really overly tech savvy... i'm more a car audio person than a maintenance person... anyways to the plot:

I'm getting around 300 to 350 k's to a full tank or gas. Persons have been telling me i should be able to get 450 to 500 k's.

Regular things I do to ensure a good working system:
1. Use fuel treatments from time to time.
2. Change Filters on time.
3. Change Oil on time.
4. Clean the Carb with Carb/Valve cleaner.

Things that i've done so far...
1. Replaced Vacuum lines.
2. DYI cleaning of the carb, i wasn't satisfied so i went to a mechanic who serviced the carb for me.

Things that i'm thinking about doing...
1. Replacing my Spark plug wires. (Plugs themselves are only about 5months old)
2. Replace oxygen sensor. Anybody got instructions how to do this?

I'm all for your recommendations...

also i'm looking to upgrade/change my existing suspension... anyone want to make recommendations as to what shock/springs to buy. Thanks in advance for the assistance.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Welcome to the forums.* You can check you plug wires with a multi meter set to ohms, good wires will read under 500 ohms per inch of wire length. Oxygen sensor should just screw out if not siezed in by corrosion , if it wont come out easy spray with penetrant and let soak a while before trying again. Use a small amount of antisieze when fitting new sensor and dont get any on the sensor tip just the threads. As for your fuel economy , How hard do you drive the car? It makes a huge difference to the mpg figures.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll check on the plug wires today...

As for the O2 Sensor, what type should i be looking for? I really don't know anything about those kinda things...

I drive between 50 to 70km's on rural roads...
On the highway i drive a steady 120km's...

A/C not on btw... i need to replace the compressor, it was shorting.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Racegod said:


> I'll check on the plug wires today...
> 
> As for the O2 Sensor, what type should i be looking for? I really don't know anything about those kinda things...
> 
> ...


It's not HOW FAST you drive that affects gas mileage, it's HOW HARD you accelerate. Makes a huge difference. When I drive around pissed, I only get 400 km on a full tank. When I drive like a mellow grandma, I get 500-520 km per tank. Most of the time, I get 440-480 km, depending how pissed and how mellow I've been that week.

O2 sensor, just go to a part store and tell the make and model of your ride. They'll give you the right one.

For your suspension, I did mine 18 months ago. It was still the original suspension from 94! I put some standard KYB's, and the car instantly felt better planted on the ground.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

with the type of traffic conditions that i face in trinidad, I accelerate as with foot 3/4 down generally... but there are times when i need to get ahead of a truck or old van or something where i floor it...


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Racegod said:


> with the type of traffic conditions that i face in trinidad, I accelerate as with foot 3/4 down generally... but there are times when i need to get ahead of a truck or old van or something where i floor it...



That's the reason for your gas mileage. 3/4 throttle is how I drive when I'm pissed. I floor it when I'm REALLY pissed. Mellow grandma's drive with 10% throttle or less.
Try it for a week just to see.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^... 

Sigh... i've been told that before... lol

But i'll still make some checks and changes and see what happens...

BTW any of you all cut ur Cat Converters out?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Nope, mine's still on. The performance gain doesn't offset the increased emissions enough for me. Same for blocking off the EGR.


----------

